# VW DriverGear Sport Springs on a CC -- YES they lower it!



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess I'm the guinea pig AGAIN.

I bought a set of the VW DriverGear springs for a B6 Passat. 

Eibach makes them for VW, but they are NOT the "Pro-Kit" springs. 
These springs are linear (like OEM).

Part numbers:
MANUAL = 3C0071678 ($208.05)
AUTO = 3C0071679 ($219)

Bought from www.keffervwparts.com -- a Vortex sponsor

Parts needed and/or removed during install (I replaced them all)
Rear:
1. Lower Control Arm Bolts, N-106-107-02, 2 needed
2. Lower Control Arm Nuts, N-101-064-02, 2 needed

Front:
1. Drive Axle Bolt, WHT-002-795, 2 needed -- (IF REMOVING AXLE BOLTS!!)
2. Stabilizer bar connecting link nut, N-015-081-6, 2 needed
3. Front lower control arm nuts, N-103-320-02, 6 needed
4. Strut lower bolt, N-909-548-02, 2 needed
5. Strut lower nut, N-101-064-02, 2 needed (same nut as used on rear shock lower nut)
6. Strut upper bolts, N-101-277-07, 6 needed
7. Strut assembly rod nut, N-910-216-01, 2 needed
8. Strut Bearings, 6N0412249C, 2 needed

Install with pics: (same for CC)
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=273002

Anyways....they're supposed to only be for the B6 Passat, but they fit the CC as well since they have the same exact suspension (I ran them on my MK5 & MK6 as well).

They don't "slam" the car, but it does get rid of most of the ugly wheel gap.
Nice slightly firmer ride, but waaaay better handling than the stock springs and you still use the stock dampers...all while keeping your suspension parts under warranty 

Went from a 4+ finger gap in the front to a 2 finger gap.
Back went from a 3 finger gap to a 2 finger gap as well.

*Fender to ground:
Front = 26 1/4"
Rear = 26 1/4"*

Front:









Rear:









Comparison vs stock:













































































DG Springs & OEM 18's:

















Springs & nuts/bolts & strut bearings:









Close up of springs:









Stock front springs compared to DG springs:









Stock rear springs compared to DG springs:









Stock on 17's:









DG springs & OEM 18's:









Stock on 17's:









DG springs & OEM 18's:

















Stock on 17's:









Stock on OEM 18's:









DG springs & OEM 18's:









Stock on 17's:









Stock on OEM 18's:









DG springs & OEM 18's:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good Dan. Honestly wish it had just a tad more bit of a drop from these springs, but hey to keep warranty and stuff this may be a great alternative. Also just out of curiosity though does vw actually say that it shouldn't' void warranty despite it being a b6 part?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looks good Dan. Honestly wish it had just a tad more bit of a drop from these springs, but hey to keep warranty and stuff this may be a great alternative. Also just out of curiosity though does vw actually say that it shouldn't' void warranty despite it being a b6 part?


Dude...for only $208 & working PERFECT with the OEM dampers & keeping the stock ride quality....they're a great option to get rid of some of the gap

Got rid of the reverse rake it had too!

As for warranty...I'd just tell my dealer that my selling dealer had put them on....I'd just play it off that they're a VW accessory part they threw on.
I mean how often do you really have warranty issues with springs...you know?

Regardless, I think you'd have less problems with these than having coilovers or aftermarket springs. . . 

VW rep. voided my (suspension) warranty on my MK6 GTI because I had Eibach Pro-Kit springs on it...just food for thought & something to think about. 
_He also voided my (engine/powertrain) warranty because of my APR tune as well_


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice write up. Thank you for the info. I like the new height!


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

Now _this_ is a proper thread. I wish they were a tad lower too but I think these are definitely on my list. Thanks, Dan.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

zedcorrado said:


> Now _this_ is a proper thread. I wish they were a tad lower too but I think these are definitely on my list. Thanks, Dan.


Yeah it's a subtle drop (~1.25") in the front, but it looks sooo much better in person

The shadows in the pics aren't doing it any favors either

Most of those pics were right after the install as well and it's settled a little since then, just FYI

Like I said, they keep the ride quality and no need to upgrade the dampers.

$200 for springs


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

There was a time a couple of months back that ECS had these springs for like 60 bucks or something they were doing a huge discount on them.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Daze513 said:


> There was a time a couple of months back that ECS had these springs for like 60 bucks or something they were doing a huge discount on them.


I believe you are right about this. I think I recall asking them if they would work on the CC and they couldn't confirm it.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd love to see these on a stock R-Line.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cars looks much better...

May have to wait till my warranty runs out before doing this (one more year)


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

great write up, really appreciate the effort! i think the DG springs look great if you don't want it slammed.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Great write up snobber dan. Since I wouldn't do the labor myself, any idea what the total cost of your project was/is? Labor cost? Btw, love your car, color/wheels combo


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

AUTO = 3C0071679 ($219)

i have a set of these for $200 shipped. if anyone is interested.

~200-500 miles on them. not low enough for me. i do miss the comfort tho.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> I believe you are right about this. I think I recall asking them if they would work on the CC and they couldn't confirm it.


Same thing I did, and I actually ordered them first then I asked them and they couldn't give me a straight answer so I cancelled.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

Because I'm too lazy to do the math... How much did the bolts etc. all cost that you replaced?

Also, you have definitely swayed my vote now to buy these springs when I do replace the OEM ones.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Now I'm curious... Why different part numbers for manual/DSG? 

Paul?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Am I missing something? I barely see any drop. Your car and wheels look awesome, just dont see the drop.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Ok. Now I'm curious... Why different part numbers for manual/DSG?
> 
> Paul?


Maybe weight difference?


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Am I missing something? I barely see any drop. Your car and wheels look awesome, just dont see the drop.


I see it and to me its perfect. Im not a fan of "slammed" cars though...just not my thing. To me, the gap is nice. The best part though, is the car now sits level. I look at mine and wonder why VW (and other manufacturers) makes the car sit slightly higher in front....


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

hey snobr, can we get some close ups (cropped version) of the new and old. thanks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

JHolmes said:


> Ok. Now I'm curious... Why different part numbers for manual/DSG?
> 
> Paul?


dsg is lighter than the manual and there is a weight difference.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't see a difference. :screwy:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> I don't see a difference. :screwy:


Me either......if you look at the height of the springs, it appears the front one is very minimally shorter, but the rear is the exact same height. But if you're happy with them that's all that counts! :beer:


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

can the front springs be ordered seperate, since the back seem to be the same, just painted blue?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

First and foremost I want to thank you for taking the time to show us the difference. Even though the drop isn't that radical, I'm sure it handles alot better. Some people actually may prefer this type of drop better for various reasons. For those you cant go wrong with this setup. :thumbup:



For that reason I'm going to help anyone who sees the value in this mod:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5293407-FS-Brand-New-Never-installed-Driver-Gear-springs.


Shameless plug, I know. :laugh:


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Great news! Exactly the drop I am looking for! 

If I do this would these be a good suggestion it seems like the kit you put together:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Springs/ES473826/


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Dropped my car 1.25" in the front & about 0.75" in the back.
> Fender to ground I'm 26 3/4" in the front & 27" in the rear with the DG springs
> 
> I'm gonna start a thread with before & after pics....it'll shut everyone up


Objective achieved...Thanks for the detailed thread and pics..This is exactly what I was
looking for. Will be installing these soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

where'd you go snobrdrdan?:wave: great post, just curious about labor? did you do it yourself? cost? Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Ok. Now I'm curious... Why different part numbers for manual/DSG?
> 
> Paul?


Like someone else said....weight difference (different spring rates too because of that)

VW has always done that with all their DriverGear springs

OEM/stock springs are the same....auto & manual will have different colored dots (color codes) on the springs

With the DriverGears...the rear springs are exactly the same Manual & Auto. The front springs are different though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> where'd you go snobrdrdan?:wave: great post, just curious about labor? did you do it yourself? cost? Thanks


Sorry man.

I did the install myself.
Springs were $208, bearings were like $15, & then I replaced ALL the nuts/bolts.

Total was $251.39 + $16 for SHIPPING = $267.39 SHIPPED from www.keffervwparts.com

The suspension is the same as the MK5/MK6 platform and I've done that a bunch of times.

You need a couple specialty tools (triple square bits & strut spreader bit), but other than that...it's pretty simple.
I've seen some shops charge (or try to) A LOT to do the install. So shop around and make sure it's a shop that knows VW's.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mjd0147 said:


> Because I'm too lazy to do the math... How much did the bolts etc. all cost that you replaced?
> 
> Also, you have definitely swayed my vote now to buy these springs when I do replace the OEM ones.


Like I just posted....everything was bought from www.keffervwparts.com

The bearings were $15
And then ALL of the nuts/bolts that get touched during the install (minus axle bolts -- I don't remove them).....were $28


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

phantom2010 said:


> Me either......if you look at the height of the springs, it appears the front one is very minimally shorter, but the rear is the exact same height. But if you're happy with them that's all that counts! :beer:





CC U L8TR said:


> I don't see a difference. :screwy:





Ween2010 said:


> Am I missing something? I barely see any drop. Your car and wheels look awesome, just dont see the drop.


Coming from guys who are lowered or want the extreme lowered look, of course 

Hence why I posted back to back pictures (in the same location) showing that there IS a difference.

Subtle...yes
But it is definitely lower

I'll get some shots next to a stock CC....maybe that'll help


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

interesting... the other day at work I parked next to a B6 passat that looked kinda lower but nothing too low... 
this may be the way to go for me... I really dont want anything very low and also would like to maintain stock compliant suspension feel but sure would like it just a tad lower and firm/tight... - how's the ride?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

uptcv1 said:


> interesting... the other day at work I parked next to a B6 passat that looked kinda lower but nothing too low...
> this may be the way to go for me... I really dont want anything very low and also would like to maintain stock compliant suspension feel but sure would like it just a tad lower and firm/tight... - how's the ride?


Ride is awesome....just like stock

I honestly didn't notice a difference in ride quality at all....seems the same (if not better), but the handling is definitely nicer & firmed up


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Coming from guys who are lowered or want the extreme lowered look, of course
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Im with ya, I just want a subtle drop...and to have even wheel gaps front/rear.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Snobr, went to a local VW/Audi/Porsche guy today to ask about spring install costs. he wants $600 just for the install, and says it has to be alligned after the install. too rich for my blood at this point. I'll keep looking around for another shop. thanks for the post


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

how much lower are the h&r springs?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Snobr, went to a local VW/Audi/Porsche guy today to ask about spring install costs. he wants $600 just for the install, and says it has to be alligned after the install. too rich for my blood at this point. I'll keep looking around for another shop. thanks for the post


Wow....that is outrageous!!! 

If you were local, I'd help you in a heartbeat


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

black11 said:


> how much lower are the h&r springs?


I'm gonna find out either today or tomorrow...just bought a set of H&R's to compare to actually


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm gonna find out either today or tomorrow...just bought a set of H&R's to compare to actually


Ill be waiting for this. Your attention to detail gives me a good feeling about your reviews.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ill be waiting for this. Your attention to detail gives me a good feeling about your reviews.


Well after I helped my local dubber out with his H&R's....the drop was nice & the ride was very nice actually with the H&R's
I was completely shocked

So after that, I was up in the air between the Eibachs & the H&R's 
The H&R's are supposedly stiffer and Eibachs are always softer. So with the stock dampers being softer, I would think you'd need a stiffer spring to compensate & to work together better.

Because if you have soft dampers with soft springs it's gonna be floaty & not match up well, IMO

Figured I'd give them a shot.
Worst case scenario...just go back to the DriverGears


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well the springs settled & went lower
Fender to ground all the way around is 26 1/4"

Updated the first thread with the measurement pics & also new (comparison) pics!!!!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good dan. Also with the H&R one you tested was it close to stock for comfort level or do you feel a lot of the road? How long do you think the stock dampers would last being lowered on the H&r's? Springs looked similar for some reason to your other ones.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well after I helped my local dubber out with his H&R's....the drop was nice & the ride was very nice actually with the H&R's
> I was completely shocked
> 
> So after that, I was up in the air between the Eibachs & the H&R's
> ...




You might want to read this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-with-specs-pictures&p=70432527#post70432527


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Let's see some side-by-side OEM, DG, H&R shots!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looks good dan. Also with the H&R one you tested was it close to stock for comfort level or do you feel a lot of the road? How long do you think the stock dampers would last being lowered on the H&r's? Springs looked similar for some reason to your other ones.


Those are newer pics of the DriverGear springs still (before I took them off)....they settled to 26 1/4" all the way around (ground to fender)

I did put the H&R's on, but never posted up pics .....got another setup ordered now though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Let's see some side-by-side OEM, DG, H&R shots!


Will get pics before I take the H&R's off....stay tuned!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> Let's see some side-by-side OEM, DG, H&R shots!


Stock:

















DriverGear:









H&R's:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow H&R's dont look like they dropped it at all. Somewhat disappointing.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

They did from the stock height!

As for the difference between the Driver Gears & H&R's....the H&R's obviously drop the rear a lot more, but the fronts look similar


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

car looks good Dan :thumbup:

let me know when you're ready to get the gold coast body kit :beer:


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those are newer pics of the DriverGear springs still (before I took them off)....they settled to 26 1/4" all the way around (ground to fender)


Hi, I just had DriverGear springs installed. How long do you think it takes for them to settle down?
The reason I ask is that the fronts are 26 1/4 but the rears are nearly 27, hoping they come down a little more. Will post pics on this thread on the weekend..


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Snobr, went to a local VW/Audi/Porsche guy today to ask about spring install costs. he wants $600 just for the install, and says it has to be alligned after the install. too rich for my blood at this point. I'll keep looking around for another shop. thanks for the post


Negatory... Its only 2 hours labor, 3 if you suck. An alignment isn't necessary, but I recommend one to get your toe in line. Still that should be about $250. If you were local I'd do it on the cheap for you.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Negatory... Its only 2 hours labor, 3 if you suck. An alignment isn't necessary, but I recommend one to get your toe in line. Still that should be about $250. If you were local I'd do it on the cheap for you.


Yeah it only takes 2-3 hours when you know what you're doing, but any dealer or Midas type shop charges like 5-6 hours.


----------



## jro183 (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I just called Keffer VW and they quoted me $343.00 for part #3C0071678. Anyone have another source for a reasonable price?

Thanks,

J.R.O
Denver, CO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jro183 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just called Keffer VW and they quoted me $343.00 for part #3C0071678. Anyone have another source for a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


HI :wave:.......pm'd you a price


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Stock:
> 
> DriverGear:
> 
> ...


Is that normal for the rear gap to be less than the front gap with the H&R's?

Just bought a set and I'm hesitating to put them on now .... DG's look more balanced.


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for posting the comparison shots snobrdrdan! The DGs definitely look more like an even drop to me. Very enticing considering I have a $100 gift card for VW parts!


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

I installed the DG kit as well. They are a pretty mild drop, but at the very least....they level the car, which it needs badly. No regrets so far. Will render my final decision when I get better wheels. The stock 17's just keep looking smaller every time I look at them.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Poprocks01 said:


> Is that normal for the rear gap to be less than the front gap with the H&R's?
> 
> Just bought a set and I'm hesitating to put them on now .... DG's look more balanced.


It's the rake effect. In this case, it's reverse rake. H&R don't drop lower in the rear. If you take a picture of the stock CC. The rear fender frame is lower than the front one. D&G give the forward rake effect, which means the rear springs don't drop as low.

Here's a pic of F.Rizzo's car on H&R









I told you he went back on his stock 18s 









Hope that helps.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Epence said:


> It's the rake effect. In this case, it's reverse rake. H&R don't drop lower in the rear. If you take a picture of the stock CC. The rear fender frame is lower than the front one. D&G give the forward rake effect, which means the rear springs don't drop as low.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks dude. Yeah, in some pictures the reverse rake is pronounced. In these two you posted here, car looks pretty level. Well, I'm installing the H&R's tomorrow and we'll see how they look.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder to all that rake, is measured from the bottom of the car. For example from the bottom of the actual frame behind the side skirts where a jack would go. That is what should be used as a reference point for "levelness" (if thats even a word).

Since the rear wheel arch is smaller than the front wheel arch, measuring from the fender to the ground is not an accurate representation of level. If the car were to be perfectly level measuring from the bottom of the car, there would be more gap in the front well, compared to the rear well.

If the car were perfectly level using the fender as a point of reference then the car would in actuality have forward rake. You all probably already knew that but i just felt like typing. lol


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i just wish all cars' fender arch are the same size.:banghead:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the even lowering look. The H&R looks sorta like when a dog is pulling itself across the floor when it has a butt itch.


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Any angle except dead-on side and it looks sick with h&r springs.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

post some pics, adam :laugh:


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Epence said:


> post some pics, adam :laugh:


I'll post pics over in the suspension thread!


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

If these DG springs ever come on sale again, I'm picking up a set


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Pics of my CC on DriverGear Springs*

Here are some pics of mine on the DG Springs. Lowered the front and rear around an inch. As mentioned it is a very mild drop, but I am happy with the result as this is my DD and ride quality change is imperceptible from stock. 






























Cheers
K.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

those wheels look amazing sid!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> car looks good Dan :thumbup:
> 
> let me know when you're ready to get the gold coast body kit :beer:


Car looks better now with the coilovers on it actually LOL

I doubt the whole body kit, but might be interested in the side skirts only

Do they come pre-painted?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

For everyone interested/posting up.....

These springs give a sporty/mild drop, but it's just an alternative and helps get rid of some of the fender gap....and also gain some better handling!

Even though I have coilovers now, I still have my DG springs for my (future) winter setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I doubt the whole body kit, but might be interested in the side skirts only
> 
> Do they come pre-painted?


Yep the side skirts come painted...I have them for $565 shipped :thumbup:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

pandavw86 said:


> If these DG springs ever come on sale again, I'm picking up a set


I should have bought like 20 sets when I had the chance.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

praneetloke said:


> those wheels look amazing sid!


Thanks..What about yours have you decided what your going for..


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> For everyone interested/posting up.....
> 
> These springs give a sporty/mild drop, but it's just an alternative and helps get rid of some of the fender gap....and also gain some better handling!
> 
> Even though I have coilovers now, I still have my DG springs for my (future) winter setup


Why DG springs for the winter setup? Just adjust the coil overs higher for winter and sell your DG springs to me at the ECS sale price a while ago... I think they where $47 back then plus shipping... I have first dibs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pandavw86 said:


> Why DG springs for the winter setup? Just adjust the coil overs higher for winter and sell your DG springs to me at the ECS sale price a while ago... I think they where $47 back then plus shipping... I have first dibs


I bought the ST coilovers and they're not stainless.
So to keep them clean/protected...I'm just gonna take them off for winter. That way they'll last longer
And with the DG height in the snow, I know I wouldn't have any issues

The DG springs, I bought the manual springs & they were $208 + shipping
(the auto version were the ones on clearance)


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Best price I can find on these now is $268 before shipping @ Keffer. Bummer :thumbdown:

Kinda feeling my H&R's are too low .....


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Poprocks01 said:


> Best price I can find on these now is $268 before shipping @ Keffer. Bummer :thumbdown:
> 
> Kinda feeling my H&R's are too low .....


I was thinking I may want H&R. Currently have DG installed...maybe we could get together and have a spring swap....


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Where's a Good Source for Bolts*

Where's a Good Source for Bolts ?

Especially Sub-Frame Bolts ?


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

ECS I think sells them


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> I was thinking I may want H&R. Currently have DG installed...maybe we could get together and have a spring swap....


Oops I never saw this reply ... Sending pm


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got my Driver Gear springs installed today. Gotta give it a little time to settle, but so far I'm digging the look. DG's definitely corrected the reverse rake appearance I felt the H&R's gave my car. 

Two hours after install, here are the numbers: 


Front: 26 3/8" 
Rear: 26 7/8" 

I'll post back once they settle and with some pics, including a H&R/DG comparison. 

By the way, I have some H&R's for sale  Less than 1000mi on them.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh man you finally got D&G springs. How do you like ride quality compare to h&r?


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Epence said:


> Oh man you finally got D&G springs. How do you like ride quality compare to h&r?


 Hey man. Yeah, H&R's just weren't my style. 

I'll put it like this: Stock ride, just a touch floaty and almost too smooth. H&R's, feelin' the potholes loud and clear, and the rebound was kinda bouncy (stock dampers out of their range?). DG's, they seem juuuuuuust right so far ... I only have about 15 miles on them. 

If you change your mind on your coilovers, I know where you can get a set of lightly used H&R's for a great price :laugh:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe, I'm still gonna go the coils route. 

don't you need to alignment again? If so, post the difference


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I notice a lot of people running the H&R's and DG. Have anyone tryed the FK's that ECS sells? The FK's are rated for F/1.37 & R/1.57" drop.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good job on keeping this thread alive guys!

_Been busy....got married & had a baby_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> _Been busy....got married & had a baby_


:beer::beer:


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> _Been busy....got married & had a baby_


Congrats!! Kind of a life-changer, eh? 

As for the springs, I think Driver Gear are the way to go IF you're keeping stock dampers. The drop is subtle, but more importantly the wheel gap and rake are even and balanced. Ride quality is awesome. I'm loving them.


----------



## VW McSmile00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*suspension limiter*

Hi Dan,

Again very well done on the post. One of the best I've seen. My only question is in the actual labor walk thru on TDIForm he used a suspension limiter. I noticed in your list of parts that was missing.

Did you use one and if not why?

Thanks,

John


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Poprocks01 said:


> Congrats!! Kind of a life-changer, eh?
> 
> As for the springs, I think Driver Gear are the way to go IF you're keeping stock dampers. The drop is subtle, but more importantly the wheel gap and rake are even and balanced. Ride quality is awesome. I'm loving them.


You're telling me!!! lol
Kind of the reason why I ditched the GTI and got the CC though....for more of a trunk.

I've soooo been thinking of throwing the DG springs on and selling the ST's for some money back, but I do love the low look


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VW McSmile00 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Again very well done on the post. One of the best I've seen. My only question is in the actual labor walk thru on TDIForm he used a suspension limiter. I noticed in your list of parts that was missing.
> 
> ...


Yeah VW sells them, but they're not necessary in my opinion and I've never used them on any of my cars (MK5 GTI, MK6 GTI, & my CC).

I'd rather save the $30 (?) or however much they costs

Plus installing them requires removal & disassembly of the rear shocks to put them on....not hard, but just more work for something you'll never notice after it's installed

And considering they're not much that lower than stock, you'll never get low enough to need them. I could see why you'd want them on super low springs though.

That spacers just creates a buffer between the bump stop & the shock so that if the shock & bumpstop ever fully compressed the compression wouldn't create a vacuum effect or something like that and prevent the shock from rebounding. So the spacer has the small slit as a vent from what I understand. Same reason coilovers or aftermarket dampers have the plastic split washer for the bottom.
But like I said, with the DG springs....you'll never get that low

If _YOU_ want peace of mind though...go ahead, but I've run the (DG & aftermarket) springs with them on all my cars....no issues


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

nice CC's. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bringing back an old thread....

The DriverGear springs were a great temporary solution.....BUT......*my new advice is to run the Eibach Pro-Kit*, which I'm running now for winter
Part # 85105.140 

Unlike other (aftermarket) Eibach springs which are "progressive"....the Pro-Kit for the CC has "LINEAR" springs (just like OEM & the DG springs were)

Also, they're designed to work with the stock dampers (just like DriverGear springs):
http://www.easier.com/9844-eibach-launch-new-passat-cc-upgrades.html

Give a nice drop & a nice ride...all for ~$220

:thumbup::thumbup: To the Pro-Kit


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

(Love the thread, always have. Thank you so much for the comparisons!)

I'd take your advice re: the pro kit but I was assured by my dealer that I could stay under warranty with the DG springs, and I'd rather keep my warranty because I'm the type of guy who would have totally random issues come up.

Only thing now is the parts dept was unsure if the DG springs would work on the 2013 model (they noted what you/we knew, 09-12 they work perfectly), because the '13 model was listed apart from the 09-12 cluster. Waiting until I get closer to delivery to check it out further unless someone can clarify 

However, if I can't get DG springs, might have to look into the pro kit...


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Eibach Pro Kit.....*



snobrdrdan said:


> Bringing back an old thread....
> 
> The DriverGear springs were a great temporary solution.....BUT......*my new advice is to run the Eibach Pro-Kit*, which I'm running now for winter
> Part # 85105.140
> ...



Hi......

Any pics of your CC with your "winter" Eibach springs?
I wanna see how low, please.

Or, if you can measure GTF, front & rear.

Thanks!

TM


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> (Love the thread, always have. Thank you so much for the comparisons!)
> 
> I'd take your advice re: the pro kit but I was assured by my dealer that I could stay under warranty with the DG springs, and I'd rather keep my warranty because I'm the type of guy who would have totally random issues come up.
> 
> ...


A 2013 already???

I imagine it'd be the same since the '13 was just a front & rear makeover

DG springs were nice, but left the rear a little too high still IMO

Pro-Kit rides the same, but drops it's more. Like I said, this is the best setup I've had on the car so far


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Hi......
> 
> Any pics of your CC with your "winter" Eibach springs?
> I wanna see how low, please.
> ...


Like I told someone else that PM'd me....I haven't washed my car in 4 months now, and it really needs a wheel spacer up front to look proper (instead of the fender shadow hiding the drop) and my snow tires are a little stretched on my stock 17's....so no I don't have any pics at the moment.

I can try and get some this week though.

As for good pics....check this out.....a local guy's R-line on the Eibach Pro-Kit, 19" Sagittas, & with a 10mm wheel spacer up front:


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

I just ordered my Driver Gear sport springs. It looked like VW may no longer be making (via Eibach) these springs. There were none of the springs available anywhere in the country for automatics and only a few left for manuals. The parts guy said it did not look like they would become available at any point in the future.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Any reason why you didn't go with the Eibach Pro-Kit? 

Having had both....I'm 100% convinced that the Pro-Kit is now the way to go. 
If I get sick of my Koni coilovers, I'm going back to the Pro-Kit 

IMO...they're the proper spring for our car....I'd call them the TRUE DriverGear spring for the CC (since they're linear & work perfect with the stock dampers...just like the DG's) 

Just like the DG springs say "Eibach Federn" on them....so do the Eibach Pro-Kit springs for the CC. 
Other Eibach springs I've had before always said "Eibach Springs" stamped on the springs


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Any reason why you didn't go with the Eibach Pro-Kit?


 You are probably right, but yours and other peoples' reviews of the VW DG springs sounded pretty good. I also want a minimal drop. I like the idea of staying within warranty and if I ever sell the car, I don't want to have to replace the stock springs. I can just leave the VW springs on there. This is my first foray into suspension tuning and I guess I felt more comfortable with what felt like a more conservative choice.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I see your POV...it is the more conservative choice. 

As for the warranty...well take that with a grain of salt. Some dealers might give you that, some might be a stickler and say "they're for the Passat, not the CC." 
I doubt you'll really run into suspension warranty issues though. 

BUT the DG's rode stiffer than the Pro-Kit...just FYI. 
And the Pro-Kit had the better looking results too. The same amount of drop in the front pretty much between the both of them, but the DG's barely dropped the rear at all from stock. 

my 2 cents


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I see your POV...it is the more conservative choice.
> 
> As for the warranty...well take that with a grain of salt. Some dealers might give you that, some might be a stickler and say "they're for the Passat, not the CC."
> I doubt you'll really run into suspension warranty issues though.
> ...


Did you cut Your bump stops with eibach's? What's eibach recommendation?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wh1te09gti said:


> Did you cut Your bump stops with eibach's? What's eibach recommendation?


Don't cut them :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Whats the measurement difference between the pro kit and the dg springs? Is it like half an inch?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Depends on the wheel/tire combo (when measuring FTG)....but the Pro-Kit will be about a 0.5" lower in the front & about 0.75-1" lower in the rear versus the DriverGear springs


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

So I got myself a set of the DG sport springs and I am scheduled to have them put on this Wed. But I have never done any suspension modding and am a bit apprehensive because I really want to stay away from anything harsh. I chose the DG springs largely because of the people on this thread who, one after another, said that the springs felt virtually indistinguishable from stock while firming up the handling in cornering.

I guess I am hoping for some reinforcement before I plunk the money down that indeed the springs feel very much like stock in normal, down-the-road driving. Mostly, I just want to get rid of the bounciness at freeway speeds and maybe a little less body roll in corners. 

So any feedback would be appreciated from those with experience with these springs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well they definitely do get rid of the body roll and will get rid of some of that bounciness (since they're stiffer)

They were a nice setup, but I just wanted to go lower still.

If you want more performance over stock, but not much of a change in the ride....they'll do the job :thumbup:


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*My Review of the VW DG Sport Springs*

So I finally got my VW DG Sport Springs installed and have been driving on them for the last week. I am very pleased with the results. I could not discern any added harshness or stiffness in daily driving (I was quite concerned about this). Felt exactly the same as stock, only better. In my opinion, the stock CC suspension was somewhat bouncy, especially over larger road undulations at higher speeds. There was a lot or rebound in the suspension and it really got to annoy me. The sport springs do a really nice job of eliminating that. I suppose since they are stiffer, they seem to do a much better job of absorbing the energy as you go over bumps rather than continuing to oscillate. So now, I hit one of those annoying bumps on the freeway and get just one bump and immediately the suspension settles. No more excessive rebounding! 

And the occasional shudders from the suspension I would get going over really rough roads is gone too.

As others have mentioned, the car feels considerably more composed in turns and has a lot less body roll. I know my route home very well and exactly how fast I can go on various curved freeway ramps and such and am now able to take those curves at a considerably faster speed and still feel the car is well within its limits. I always felt the car actually had a lot more grip than the suspension would allow me to exploit due to how lively things would start to feel at speed. Now, it is all calm and composed. I'm loving it.

The drop is mild, but noticeable. Feels just right to me as I don't want to have to be excessively careful about scraping driveways and such.

I just don't understand why VW wouldn't put springs like this on the car in the first place. The springs are already available and you get a more composed, sporty drive without any added harshness. Seems like a no brainer to me. I can recommend these springs (or equivalent ones) without a single hesitation to those who are on the fence.

Thanks to those who responded to my PMs about their experiences with the sport springs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that someone else finally tried these and loves them! :thumbup:

Now post some pics


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

I said I wasn't going to do any suspension mods, but the DG or Eibachs seem like they would be a worthwhile performance upgrade more so than dropping the vehicle. I don't want to drop too far since I'm not into that look, but if I can get a slight drop only with an upgrade in handling while staying close to within stock specs then I would be interested. However Dan, you mentioned in another thread that lowering the CC added some rattles. Was this on your older CC and with CO's or from the springs on your '13??


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

If they even make DG springs for the CC anymore??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The CC is built/the same as the B6 Passat....so: B6 Passat DG springs = CC DG springs (which I tried in this thread)

As for lowering/handling.....the DG springs will lower the front of the car & the rear just a hair.
Better handling.

Eibach Pro-Kit springs, for the CC specifically, lower the front & the rear. BUT are linear just like the DG springs with better handling as well too.
So that's why I recommend the Eibachs nows for the CC, after trying them. I thought they'd be progressive, but they weren't. And they pair up perfectly with the stock dampers.
A hair stiffer, but in a good way & still a good OEM like ride.


The rattles I complained about were the "usual" ones. I have the Eibachs on my '13 now with no noise.
On my '11 CC though...I tried about 5 different suspensions, so of course some noises developed from being pretty low. Nothing crazy....again, just the "normal" complaints/noises we hear about on here.

But on my '13....so far, so good & I highly recommend them! :thumbup:


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

Where can u buy Eibach Pro-Kit springs?? And where can u get DG springs??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DallasCC said:


> Where can u buy Eibach Pro-Kit springs?? And where can u get DG springs??


DG springs....from an online dealer is the best price (just enter the part number):
www.keffervwparts.com

Eibachs...part number 85105.140....PM'd you back on golfmk6.com about, but TireRack.com, Autoplicity.com, or THmotorsports.com:
http://thmotorsports.com/eibach/eibach_pro_kit_springs/85105140/i-285966.aspx


Read this thread for info/tips on installing:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5867846-Parts-for-springs-install


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

DallasCC said:


> If they even make DG springs for the CC anymore??


I don't believe they do. When I got mine about 6 months ago, the parts guy checked inventory across the country and there were none available for DSG and only a few left for manuals.

After six months on the VW DG Sport Springs, I really feel the ride of the car has improved across the board. Less body roll in turns, less bouncing/rebound over bumps on the freeway, no more suspension "shudders" over large bumps at lower speeds, and no added harshness, none. But now I want to replace the rear sway bar.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> DG springs....from an online dealer is the best price (just enter the part number):
> www.keffervwparts.com
> 
> Eibachs...part number 85105.140....PM'd you back on golfmk6.com about, but TireRack.com, Autoplicity.com, or THmotorsports.com:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

:beer::beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's where my car ended up. 

With a DSG....it should lower the front a hair more, since it's heavier. 

But either way....from the factory the car had some reverse rake (higher in the front then the rear). 
With these springs, it lowers the front a little and adds some rake to the car. 

But the springs are also stiffer, tightening up the suspension, but not harsh at all.


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's where my car ended up.
> 
> With a DSG....it should lower the front a hair more, since it's heavier.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I actually deleted my original post because I felt like I was over-thinking things. I don't think this stuff is anywhere near as complicated as I make it out to be sometimes!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

skylux_cc said:


> Thanks. I actually deleted my original post because I felt like I was over-thinking things. I don't think this stuff is anywhere near as complicated as I make it out to be sometimes!


 Yeah I know it's late and I've been up all night working, but I had to do a double take like 5 times. I swear I saw your post & was writing back to it, but then it disappeared....lol 

I was like :screwy:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

They looks pretty sweat!


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a lurker on here. I haven't posted much but I wanted to ask a question about the DG springs. I have a VW CC VR6 4motion. I looked on Keffer Parts but I didn't see any springs for the VR6 4motion. Does anyone know if these are still available and/or what the part number is? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gidiyup1 said:


> Hey guys, I'm a lurker on here. I haven't posted much but I wanted to ask a question about the DG springs. I have a VW CC VR6 4motion. I looked on Keffer Parts but I didn't see any springs for the VR6 4motion. Does anyone know if these are still available and/or what the part number is?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 There are no VR6 specific springs. 

But these would still fit/work :thumbup:


----------



## CaptorOfSin (Dec 19, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> There are no VR6 specific springs.
> 
> But these would still fit/work :thumbup:




I just purchased the DG springs (3C0071679) last week and am hoping to have them installed this weekend. Before I do though, I'm wondering if these springs will give me more than a 1.5" drop since my V6 4 Motion is heavier than the 4 cylinder, 2 wheel drive model CC's? Has anyone else done this on a 4Motion? 
Reason I ask is because I'd really rather not go lower than a 1.5" drop and am now wondering if I should have opted for some adjustable coilovers instead?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

CaptorOfSin said:


> I just purchased the DG springs (3C0071679) last week and am hoping to have them installed this weekend. Before I do though, I'm wondering if these springs will give me more than a 1.5" drop since my V6 4 Motion is heavier than the 4 cylinder, 2 wheel drive model CC's? Has anyone else done this on a 4Motion?
> Reason I ask is because I'd really rather not go lower than a 1.5" drop and am now wondering if I should have opted for some adjustable coilovers instead?


The most you'll get with DG is about .8 to an inch since you're car is a bit heavier. Nothing more than that. If you wanna be in in the 1.5 inch drop, look at H&R or VW Racing springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CaptorOfSin said:


> I just purchased the DG springs (3C0071679) last week and am hoping to have them installed this weekend. Before I do though, I'm wondering if these springs will give me more than a 1.5" drop since my V6 4 Motion is heavier than the 4 cylinder, 2 wheel drive model CC's? Has anyone else done this on a 4Motion?
> Reason I ask is because I'd really rather not go lower than a 1.5" drop and am now wondering if I should have opted for some adjustable coilovers instead?


x2 on what van33 said

You won't see 1.5" drop with these DG springs


----------



## cagansevinc (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any bad part to lower it little bit ? any down parts or not ?thanks


----------



## jbmxr9 (Oct 15, 2014)

*2014 vw cc*

does anyone know if the B6 Driver Gear springs work for a 2014 vw cc rline?


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

jbmxr9 said:


> does anyone know if the B6 Driver Gear springs work for a 2014 vw cc rline?


I don't see why not? same suspension as far as I know.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbmxr9 said:


> does anyone know if the B6 Driver Gear springs work for a 2014 vw cc rline?


They'll fit :thumbup:

Looking for a set?


----------



## mm63 (Jul 5, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> They'll fit :thumbup:
> 
> Looking for a set?



I'm also driving a 2014 R-line and considering the Eibach Pro Kit but the European part E10-85-016-13-22. I can get it for US$209 shipped. The VWRs are US$285 before shipping. Not sure whether the DG springs for B6 passat are still available?


----------



## MomoCC (Jun 23, 2015)

mm63, I am very interested in the exact same two set ups. I have the 14' R-line and looking for a moderate drop with max comfort. Please update the thread with what you find. Are you in the US? My online search for the Eibach pro kit returns no results, I have not called around yet but it seems they don't have an official kit, can anyone that has bought them share their source? Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mm63 said:


> Not sure whether the DG springs for B6 passat are still available?


Yes, they are.
Part number 3C0-071-678 is still available. 

Just bought a set 3 weeks ago from the dealer. List price is $343, but I paid $264.11 (employee price).
Didn't use them/need them afterall though and now I gotta sell them, since the dealer won't take them back 

The 3C0-071-679 is discontinued and not available anymore though


----------



## mm63 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, no I'm not in the US. 

As far as I know, the Eibach Pro Kit for CC in the US is part# 85105.140 http://www.amazon.com/Eibach-85105-140-Pro-Kit-Performance-Spring/dp/B002C3KLDO

I'm most probably going with the European kit as it is specifically for '14 CC and matches the front/rear axle loads according to Eibach specs.



MomoCC said:


> mm63, I am very interested in the exact same two set ups. I have the 14' R-line and looking for a moderate drop with max comfort. Please update the thread with what you find. Are you in the US? My online search for the Eibach pro kit returns no results, I have not called around yet but it seems they don't have an official kit, can anyone that has bought them share their source? Thanks


----------



## jbmxr9 (Oct 15, 2014)

*2014 vw cc*

I see that a lot of these posts are from a couple years back, can anyone help me confirm if part #3C0071678 will fit a 2014 6MT CC-Rline. I have no idea if the model makes a difference in the suspension or not just wanted to give as much info as possible. I am looking at a minimal drop just a little stiffer that I can use the factory setup with. Anyone tried these on a 2014?? I notice the price went up the best I could find is $282.66 http://www.ecstuning.com/ES342732/ 

Anybody out there still modding CCs? LOL


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

i went for eibach prokit. they actually make the VWR springs. I have a pic up of the box with the exact model. check my prior posts under my user profile. (i'm on mobile phone, hard to relink other posts)
I went with Audi A3 springs.
You will see the pictures.
Now its a bit lower after settling, and gorgeous.
Drives like a charm.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

NaK said:


> i went for eibach prokit. they actually make the VWR springs. I have a pic up of the box with the exact model. check my prior posts under my user profile. (i'm on mobile phone, hard to relink other posts)
> I went with Audi A3 springs.
> You will see the pictures.
> Now its a bit lower after settling, and gorgeous.
> Drives like a charm.


It must look awesome, I'll check it out when I'm using my laptop since by now I'm using my cellphone.

The VW Racing springs and the Drivers Gear springs both are made by Eibach but neither of them (including the Eibach) are the same.

I used to have the Drivers Gear installed in my Wife's ex CC 2014 Automatic transmission and they did a pretty good drop and the car handled pretty well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbmxr9 said:


> I see that a lot of these posts are from a couple years back, can anyone help me confirm if part #3C0071678 will fit a 2014 6MT CC-Rline. I have no idea if the model makes a difference in the suspension or not just wanted to give as much info as possible. I am looking at a minimal drop just a little stiffer that I can use the factory setup with. Anyone tried these on a 2014?? I notice the price went up the best I could find is $282.66 http://www.ecstuning.com/ES342732/
> 
> Anybody out there still modding CCs? LOL


Yes they still fit/work :thumbup:

Best price I found for them, $264.11:
http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=3C0071678&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=216177


If you would've been looking sooner though, I sold a brand new set for $180 SHIPPED about 3 weeks ago 


The Eibach Pro-Kit springs are another good option though and work well with the OEM struts/shocks still, part number: 85105.140

$228.81 SHIPPED 
-$10off with code "eibach10"
=$218.81 SHIPPED :thumbup:

http://thmotorsports.com/eibach/eibach-pro-kit-springs/85105140/i-285966.aspx


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yes they still fit/work :thumbup:
> 
> Best price I found for them, $264.11:
> http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=3C0071678&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=216177
> ...


Great info! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbmxr9 (Oct 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yes they still fit/work :thumbup:
> 
> Best price I found for them, $264.11:
> http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/?searchText=3C0071678&action=searchAllCatalogs&siteid=216177
> ...




snobrdrdan you are awesome, I've seen many of your posts through the forums... it almost looks like a lot of people gave up on the CC modding... :/ don't see why one of the sexiest cars on the planet IMO.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jbmxr9 said:


> ... it almost looks like a lot of people gave up on the CC modding... :/ don't see why one of the sexiest cars on the planet IMO.


I love the CC, the thing is I live at Mexico and I don't know why VW Mexico decided to keep the 4Motion just for the SUVs and the Amarok (it's been said that we'll have the VW Golf R MKVII kind on soon though). That broke the charm IMO... My Wife's CC was a 2.0 TSI DSG FWD and I wanted to upgrade either her car or mine for an CC 3.6 4Motion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vartaz (Jun 8, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> I guess I'm the guinea pig AGAIN.
> 
> I bought a set of the VW DriverGear springs for a B6 Passat.
> 
> ...



I fail to see why you would Remove drive shafts? Its not needed on the mkv or mkvi, is the cc different ?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Vartaz said:


> I fail to see why you would Remove drive shafts? Its not needed on the mkv or mkvi, is the cc different ?




I didn't, nor have I ever.
*VW* says that's the way to remove the strut properly, pull the axle bolts (so you don't pull the axle out of the trans/ruin the CV joints), but I don't do that personally.

The install is still the same as a MK5/MK6


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

im bumping this because I have a question...

I installed these springs a few weeks ago, and i've been liking the ride so far, minus a rattle in the back (i think its the plastic cap not being put on properly).

Anyways, I was expecting around a 2 finger gap on all 4 wheels, but im not seeing that at all. In the front, I get 2 fingers but the rear, I get 4 fingers. 
heres 2 crappy images on how the car looks like currently: 



















Yes, I do have dead pixels on my camera. 

Any idea on what would cause a 4 finger gap back there? It looks higher than OEM i think.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The drop in the back wasn't that much, from stock, honestly

Which version of the springs did you use? 
And are you DSG or manual?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i honestly dont know which version i have. The PN is 1k0071677va that I can see on the front springs and it says Eibach S/Q on the springs themselves. Im a manual CC. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/lowerkit/3c0071678/

This is the springs I bought.


----------

